# Found Great Muzzle for Maltese!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got the muzzle today for my Rose and Lily..it is padded nylon and can be adjusted. It fits both of them and they have short stops. Lily is 4.8lbs, and Rose is 5lbs. I got the smallest size which is a size 0. As you all suggested, I put it on each of them, carried them around a little, took it off, and praised them. Both girls did great!:chili: I like the padding as it is comfortable for them to wear. I will continue spending a few minutes each day getting them accustomed to wearing it. Perfect for vet visits, and since I don't vaccinate anymore, I don't have to worry. This is what I got.Dog Muzzle: Nylon Comfort Muzzles for Dogs at Drs. Foster and Smith 
Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.:wub:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=676


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad you found something you like. My dogs always pawed at the muzzle (came w/strap) until they got it off---still hanging by the strap. I was never very successful at muzzling!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Really glad you found a solution, April. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks like the kind that my vet put on my Oliver when he would try to bite.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Glad you found one you like. Keep working with them and they will get used to it


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great news April.


----------



## Leiwu (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello, wanna ask is Heele Dog Muzzle Nylon good? won't it be hot in it in summer?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What do you need a muzzle for, Leiwu? Muzzles should never be on for more than a few supervised minutes, such as at vet visits.


----------

